# Introducing Trident, the 6.8mm Dive Watch from NOVE



## bornintheussr (Aug 28, 2016)

sooo thin!


----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)

I've been getting away lately from the thicker pieces and this would be sooooo comfortable to wear but man 46mm 😣.


----------



## TrappedInTimeWatches (Jul 6, 2021)

buddahlou said:


> I've been getting away lately from the thicker pieces and this would be sooooo comfortable to wear but man 46mm 😣.


I rook the leap of Faith, even with my 16,8 CM wrist... And I can say, it wears great. 
Don't get me wrong, it's still big for my (very) small wrist but the thin design and form factor of this watch has been executies so,so good that it wear so much more compact than you would think.


----------



## TimenWatchess (Jun 9, 2021)

WOW this is the thinnest watch I have ever seen. Looks so cool!


----------



## SecondEspresso (Oct 27, 2021)

Slim watches are amazing. Don't really like the sawtooth thing on the bezel but still damn


----------



## marazm (Apr 16, 2019)

I prefer slimmer watches but this one look a bit of strange for me. And that name, dive watch called Trident has been on the market for several years.


----------



## Mistagregory (Nov 29, 2020)

I love the exposed ratchet bezel, very cool and "toothy". I'm afraid I'd be playing with it constantly as it looks very satisfying to rotate.


----------



## MetalM00316 (Oct 25, 2021)

What a profile! That color must indeed be striking in the right light.


----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)

I prefer thin quartz watches generaIly but (I hate to say this) a flattened invicta comes to mind.


----------



## Cave Canem (Sep 30, 2021)

To balance things out, I have one of these in steel (not a coloured version). When you look at the profile of the watch, it is incredibly thin. It does make the face look large, but strangely it balances out on the wrist and is really comfortable, possibly because it lies flat to the wrist. The integrated bracelet helps with this as is wraps around the wrist nicely. I did have to get a half link sent to me by Nove which was a good experience.

It's well built too, lovely machining all round. I note people on here don't see it as a diver watch, and I'd agree, more a sports watch with integrated bracelet, and a fab holiday watch.

The packaging too is of a good standard.

Is it perfect, no, but it is a quirky, well made durable watch. I do like mine and find myself returning to it to wear, which speaks volumes in of itself.


----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)

Interesting watch. I’m not sure if I love the idea of an ultra slim dive watch though. Why do we need a functioning bezel at this point. Also, maybe the SWISS MADE text could be a little larger. It’s hard to see… /s


----------



## jcbill (Apr 9, 2011)

Really unique and interesting design. Love that bezel


----------



## CCSTime (10 mo ago)

Watchuseek Editor said:


> Boutique watchmaker NOVE takes a deep dive into elegance with their ultra-slim, super-sleek Swiss Made dive watch, Trident .
> 
> NOVE is the brainchild of a group of highly-experienced watch engineers and designers with a passion for developing beautiful, contemporary watches. With every timepiece, their engineers strive to push the technological boundaries of what's possible, and the Trident is a classic example of their handiwork - a diver-style watch measuring a mere 6.8mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES (7 mo ago)

Love the look. The bezel is one of a kind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymond.jedrie (7 mo ago)

I love the idea of an ultra slim dive watch though. Why do we need a functioning bezel at this point.
Speed Test​


----------

